# Common sense gun reform



## SadSavage1 (May 2, 2019)

Democracy Dies in Darkness
Opinions
This small, common-sense gun reform would save lives. Republicans should get behind it.

An attendee handles a revolver on the exhibition floor of the 144th National Rifle Association Annual Meetings and Exhibits in Nashville in 2015. (Daniel Acker/Bloomberg)
By Peter King,James E. Clyburn andJoe Cunningham
March 3, 2019 at 2:28 PM EST
Peter King, a Republican, represents New York in the U.S. House of Representatives. James E. Clyburn and Joe Cunningham, both Democrats, represent South Carolina in the House of Representatives.

Last week was a historic week for those who support strengthening our laws to prevent gun violence. On the 25th anniversary of the Brady Law going into effect, the U.S. House of Representatives passed legislation giving law enforcement officials more time to conduct background checks on gun purchasers. The day before, the House passed legislation extending mandatory background checks to sales at gun shows and other transactions, not just those by licensed dealers.

For the first time in decades, the House has done more than offer a moment of silence to honor the victims of gun violence. As the sponsors of the Enhanced Background Checks Act, which passed Thursday, we recognize these are small steps, but they are important steps.

Still, we?re far from victory: The president and Republicans in the Senate have already signaled their opposition to these bills, despite wide support from the public. More than 90 percent of Americans support background checks to keep guns out of the hands of the wrong people ? the sole purpose of this bill. It?s time for Republicans to recognize that their opposition to common-sense gun reforms is out of step with the will of the public and enact these solutions.

We were gratified to have Jennifer Pinckney and her daughters, Malana and Eliana, seated in the balcony for this historic vote. They were left widowed and orphaned by the murder of their husband and father, Emanuel AME Church?s pastor, the Rev. Clementa Pinckney, who died alongside eight others as they finished a Bible study in 2015. The gunman selected the church to carry out his hate crime because of its historic significance to the African American community.

This devastating massacre could have been prevented. The gunman acquired the weapon used in the shooting because of a fault in the law that is now known as the Charleston loophole. The gun purchase was subject to a background check; because of a glitch in the system, however, the background review took more than three days. Consequently, the gunman was sold the weapon, as allowed under the law, though it was later found that he was ineligible to purchase a gun. The failure resulted in horrific consequences.


In addition to this incident, the FBI has reported that in 2016 and 2017 alone, more than 9,000 guns were sold to people who otherwise would not clear the background check because of this loophole. And the law is particularly troubling when it comes to keeping guns out of the hands of convicted domestic abusers, which are more likely to take longer than denials for other criminal convictions. The U.S. Government Accountability Office reports that, while 70 percent of domestic violence denials can be determined through a background check in three days, 20 percent take between four and nine days. Between 2006 and 2015, extending the time for a background check has been difference of an estimated 12,000 denials.

Under the House-passed legislation, if law enforcement officials have not completed a background check at the end of 10 days, the purchaser can submit a petition for an expedited review. If it remains unresolved after an additional 10 days of expedited review, the sale may proceed.

This legislation affects only a small percentage of gun purchases. Today, 90 percent of background checks are completed within 90 seconds, and 96 percent are completed within three days. Our bill would allow law enforcement additional time to review the backgrounds of the other 4 percent.

Expanding the investigation period to give agents more time to fully investigate gun buyers is widely supported by Americans ? including two-thirds of gun owners. It is supported by law enforcement agencies and will provide greater peace of mind to families who want to feel safe in their homes, on their streets, and in their schools and places of worship.

This is not a partisan solution, and it will unquestionably save lives. It won?t fix every problem that contributes to the United States having a far higher rate of gun violence than every other developed country, but we should not sacrifice good legislation on the altar of perfection.

This is a common-sense solution that legislators across the aisle should be able to get behind. We ask the Senate to heed the will of the public and take up this legislation.

Read more:

The Post?s View: Democrats are making universal background checks a priority. They?re right to do so.

Ryan Costello and Carlos Curbelo: We are conservatives. We urge our fellow Republicans to support this gun safety bill.

Robert Gebelhoff: This is how we save lives from gun violence

The Post?s View: Houston?s police chief knows what?s needed on guns. It isn?t thoughts and prayers.

Helaine Olen: A year after the Parkland massacre, we still aren?t protecting our children


1262 Comments
washingtonpost.com
 1996-2019 The Washington Post
Help and Contact
Terms of Service
Privacy Policy
Print Products Terms of Sale
Digital Products Terms of Sale
Submissions and Discussion Policy
RSS Terms of Service
Ad Choices

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (May 2, 2019)

> Last week was a historic week for those who support strengthening our laws to prevent gun violence.



Strengthening our laws only tighten the law for law abiding citizens with guns, not the criminals and murderers.. 

These laws only hurt


----------



## Zaphod (May 3, 2019)

I've already passed several background checks for purchasing firearms and getting a concealed carry license.  How is making it more of a pain in the ass for me going to stop gun violence?  

Here's how you reduce it greatly:  Teach kids the importance of life and to respect one another.  It's the generation of idiots like extremely sad wannabe a savage who are doing the majority of the killing.  No respect for themselves or each other.


----------



## solidassears (May 3, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> I've already passed several background checks for purchasing firearms and getting a concealed carry license.  How is making it more of a pain in the ass for me going to stop gun violence?
> 
> Here's how you reduce it greatly:  Teach kids the importance of life and to respect one another.  It's the generation of idiots like extremely sad wannabe a savage who are doing the majority of the killing.  No respect for themselves or each other.



Best gun control is a full mag grouped inside the 10 ring.


----------



## SadSavage1 (May 4, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> I've already passed several background checks for purchasing firearms and getting a concealed carry license.  How is making it more of a pain in the ass for me going to stop gun violence?
> 
> Here's how you reduce it greatly:  Teach kids the importance of life and to respect one another.  It's the generation of idiots like extremely sad wannabe a savage who are doing the majority of the killing.  No respect for themselves or each other.


Like you respect everyone?Trumpturd

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (May 4, 2019)

solidassears said:


> Best gun control is a full mag grouped inside the 10 ring.


Soiledasshole you write a big ass essay trying to appear intelligent, but it's all recycled shit you said before 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (May 4, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Soiledasshole you write a big ass essay trying to appear intelligent, but it's all recycled shit you said before
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



At least I can manage a coherent sentence; something sad sissy is not capable of. Let's see you've been here since when? Oh yeah way back in Feb and such an asset to the forum; I just don't know how we all managed before you came to save us.. Stupid bucket ass kid with nothing to do in life but hang out on an internet forum trying to get attention.. Why don't you get dressed and venture out from mommy's basement and see of you can find a job?


----------



## SadSavage1 (May 4, 2019)

solidassears said:


> At least I can manage a coherent sentence; something sad sissy is not capable of. Let's see you've been here since when? Oh yeah way back in Feb and such an asset to the forum; I just don't know how we all managed before you came to save us.. Stupid bucket ass kid with nothing to do in life but hang out on an internet forum trying to get attention.. Why don't you get dressed and venture out from mommy's basement and see of you can find a job?


Who cares how long I been here soiledasshole?Fuck Trump and his followers!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (May 4, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Who cares how long I been here soiledasshole?Fuck Trump and his followers!
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


FYI I've got my own house and pay my own bills so GFY

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (May 4, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> FYI I've got my own house and pay my own bills so GFY
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


Don't make me slap the dentures out your soiled ass

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (May 4, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Like you respect everyone?Trumpturd
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


If you lead by example then your kids are fucked 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (May 4, 2019)

solidassears said:


> At least I can manage a coherent sentence; something sad sissy is not capable of. Let's see you've been here since when? Oh yeah way back in Feb and such an asset to the forum; I just don't know how we all managed before you came to save us.. Stupid bucket ass kid with nothing to do in life but hang out on an internet forum trying to get attention.. Why don't you get dressed and venture out from mommy's basement and see of you can find a job?


I'm more of asset then you'll ever be!See I don't just follow like a . I'm a born leader. I have my own mind and I don't kiss any ones ass to attain it like you do

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (May 5, 2019)

Still quoting and replying to yourself.  What a sad sad socially retarded idiot you are.


----------



## solidassears (May 5, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Still quoting and replying to yourself.  What a sad sad socially retarded idiot you are.



Nothing like bragging about how great you are and telling anyone who will listen how you're a born leader, to be such a loser.. LOL I'm sure everyone reading these posts is more than impressed! Maybe he confuses the meanings of leader and loser?


----------



## SadSavage1 (Jun 1, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Still quoting and replying to yourself.  What a sad sad socially retarded idiot you are.


I can quote myself as much as I want Trumpturd!!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Jun 1, 2019)

solidassears said:


> Nothing like bragging about how great you are and telling anyone who will listen how you're a born leader, to be such a loser.. LOL I'm sure everyone reading these posts is more than impressed! Maybe he confuses the meanings of leader and loser?


Soiledasshole you and zaphod can both come and try to take my grip, anytime but I forgot you're both from meaningless states Utah and Michigan,You can't compare my state California to those "shit hole" states lmao_ Killa Cali recognize all-day bitches_

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 2, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Soiledasshole you and zaphod can both come and try to take my grip, anytime but I forgot you're both from meaningless states Utah and Michigan,You can't compare my state California to those "shit hole" states lmao_ Killa Cali recognize all-day bitches_
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



You have nothing anyone wants.  You certainly have no work ethic, being in Kalifornia.  You're a dumbass with a felony conviction on top of that.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Jul 5, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> You have nothing anyone wants.  You certainly have no work ethic, being in Kalifornia.  You're a dumbass with a felony conviction on top of that.


What? LMAO smh! and you're a real law abiding citizen? What are you doing on here ? Purchasing illegal? Fucking hypocrite 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 5, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> What? LMAO smh! and you're a real law abiding citizen? What are you doing on here ? Purchasing illegal? Fucking hypocrite
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



You're the idiot with a felony conviction.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Jul 6, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> You're the idiot with a felony conviction.


Dude why are you even breathing?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 7, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Dude why are you even breathing?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



Because I choose to.  How can you possibly be breathing?  You don't have the brain power to sustain basic bodily fuctions.


----------



## solidassears (Mar 15, 2021)

Abe Lincoln said; better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak and remove all doubt.. I'd say any doubt has been removed about SadSissy.


----------



## njc (Mar 18, 2021)

Chicago has some of the strictest gun control in the country. Yet it’s a total cesspool of violence. Im not sure there’s any evidence that gun control measures even work to reduce violence as its purported to. There’s already hundreds of millions of guns in the country. A great number of them unregistered.


----------



## njc (Mar 18, 2021)

solidassears said:


> Abe Lincoln said; better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak and remove all doubt.. I'd say any doubt has been removed about SadSissy.



He sounds like a 13 year old talking shit to his friends on the playground. He thinks this is how you win a debate. By using ad-hominem attacks and making yourself appear stupid.


----------



## solidassears (Mar 18, 2021)

njc said:


> Chicago has some of the strictest gun control in the country. Yet it’s a total cesspool of violence. Im not sure there’s any evidence that gun control measures even work to reduce violence as its purported to. There’s already hundreds of millions of guns in the country. A great number of them unregistered.



You ain't wrong!


----------



## solidassears (Mar 18, 2021)

njc said:


> He sounds like a 13 year old talking shit to his friends on the playground. He thinks this is how you win a debate. By using ad-hominem attacks and making yourself appear stupid.



I dunno, 13 seems too mature.


----------



## sadsavage (Apr 2, 2021)

solidassears said:


> I dunno, 13 seems too mature.


Hey soiledasshole who won?lmao

Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## sadsavage (Apr 2, 2021)

njc said:


> Chicago has some of the strictest gun control in the country. Yet it’s a total cesspool of violence. Im not sure there’s any evidence that gun control measures even work to reduce violence as its purported to. There’s already hundreds of millions of guns in the country. A great number of them unregistered.


I believe in gun ownership,but do we need ar15's or any assault rifles?I own guns to protect my family,I keep them in my house...If you need an ar-15 to hunt you're not a real hunter 

Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


----------

